# New adg mini s



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Got my mini s and lights ordered. What subtrate is best to go with? Hope to have heavily planted and shrimp. Will have co2 also if it matters.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Aquasoil.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Which one? I've read the new amazonia is a mess 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

... Well ADG has a deal on getting a discount when you buy a bag of old Amazonia I, and it comes with Bacter 100 and Clear Super...

I have read New Amazonia is very good. I am inclined to believe that the people having problems with it are using it incorrectly and being rough with it.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

So if you were to pick. Get old amazonia with deal or new amazonia?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Honestly? I would get the old amazonia package that includes bacter 100 and clear super, just because Amazonia I was an awesome substrate (even though New may be better allegedly) and the package includes two important substrate additives that will help you establish the substrate system. It's a good deal.

http://www.adgshop.com/product_p/minisubstrate.htm

Amazonia II is the one that sucked, 1 was just fine.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Good deal the 3 liters should be plenty correct. And I ordered Lilly and intake pipes. Eheim 2211 for filtration, sound good? I have two eheim on my 75 and I think they work well.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

All that is correct : )

Here is the link to the powder type if you'd rather have that... it looks nicer (but can break down faster if you disturb/rescape it IME.)

http://www.adgshop.com/product_p/minisubstrate1.htm


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Good deal, I ordered the first one before I read the thread again lol. The 13mm hose will fit a 2211 right? I will slowly get this thing put together 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

It will fit the intake of the 2211 but not the outflow. Outflow is 10 mm. 

The normal type lasts longer than the powder type if you are like me and tend to rescape a lot. Once a carpet grows in (if that's what you want, that is) then it will hide the aqua soil regardless of which type you bought. You will like it : )


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

JustLikeAPill said:


> It will fit the intake of the 2211 but not the outflow. Outflow is 10 mm.
> 
> The normal type lasts longer than the powder type if you are like me and tend to rescape a lot. Once a carpet grows in (if that's what you want, that is) then it will hide the aqua soil regardless of which type you bought. You will like it : )


Yep plan on doing it based off of a Ada design, fully planted. What would be another way/filter so that I could indeed use eheim and clear tubing. Perhaps they used 2213/2215? Seems like a lot for small tank.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I dont understand your question. The 2211 is the perfect filter for a mini-S. Just use a 10 mm mini-lily pipe/ tubing on the outflow and 13 mm mini-lily pipe/tubing on the inflow.

You can use a 2213 on that size tank if you really throttle in back, but I would go with the 2211.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Duh, I don't see why I didn't think of it like that. I'll just do that and get two different size hoses. Thanks 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

No problem. Just make sure you get the lily pipe for the outflow in 10 mm, too. 

Good luck!


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

JustLikeAPill said:


> No problem. Just make sure you get the lily pipe for the outflow in 10 mm, too.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the help pill, I was worried no one liked to talk on this forum for a second!! I appreciate your time and ill post some pictures when I start getting everything in. I think that I'm going to order a small bag of the amazonia powder type as well just to cover the other just for looks.

And since I have no planted tank for the moment ill just put this to show you guys what I have as of now. I know its not green but I think it represents the amazon blackwaters quite well. 















Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice! I love discus (really all SA Cichlids...)

One day I will have enough space for them. Why do you think I have a mini-M? Dorms are small : (


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

JustLikeAPill said:


> Nice! I love discus (really all SA Cichlids...)
> 
> One day I will have enough space for them. Why do you think I have a mini-M? Dorms are small : (


Ahh yeah I see... Well I take online classes from my apartment so its ok 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

What you guys think?
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@ zchauvin - Nice mini. You could break up your grass into smaller pieces. It will spread faster. Are you going to have any other type plants?

Also loving your discus. They are such pretty fish. Are you going to include plants in that set-up. I like your branches.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> @ zchauvin - Nice mini. You could break up your grass into smaller pieces. It will spread faster. Are you going to have any other type plants?
> 
> Also loving your discus. They are such pretty fish. Are you going to include plants in that set-up. I like your branches.


Thanks tex girl. This is just temporary I guess. I plan to plant it differently but for now I had to go with petsmart micro sword. I only intend to put water lettuce in my 75 biotope. Here's a updated pic of how I re did the hardscape 









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

